# Fav Glock



## Shipwreck

What is your fav Glock caliber?


----------



## 2400

Since I've only got 1 Glock that's an easy question. 40! :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45

I don't own tupperware any more, but when I did they were all .45s


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I was gonna list every model, but the poll is limited to 12 options... So, I had to go w/ calibers


----------



## Charlie

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 10MM


----------



## Shipwreck

Charlie said:


> rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 10MM


Sorry, U are the only 1


----------



## Charlie

Individuality ought to count for something......:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

I have never shot a Glock. I had a few in hand but that's all.


----------



## scooter

well ya didnt put in a choice for my fav. glock.
Its the one SOMEONE ELSE owns:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie

scooter said:


> well ya didnt put in a choice for my fav. glock.
> Its the one SOMEONE ELSE owns:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Scooter, would it make ya' feel better if I told ya' I like my 1911s more than my Glock?


----------



## scooter

Charlie said:


> Scooter, would it make ya' feel better if I told ya' I like my 1911s more than my Glock?


I was just funnin ya.......but Ill settle for that anyway:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie

OK..........I like my 1911s more than my Glock.   

:smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026​


----------



## Flashbang

I've shot a lot of Glocks.... none more accurate than the G31!!!!!!:smt071


----------



## Lazyace1975

Charlie said:


> rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 10MM


+1.


----------



## zipgraver

That's easy!!!! G-21 all the way.... hoooray!


----------



## Guest

*This is easy.......*

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :drinkers: *45 GAP*


----------



## DennyCrane

Dustoff '68 said:


> rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :drinkers: *45 GAP*


Uh oh... A gapper head


----------



## poncaguy

Have a Glock 22 40, put a 357 Sig barrel in it.........my favorite now with 40 close 2nd..........


----------



## denfoote

I have one of each.
9mm, .45, and .40.
I like them all!!


----------



## SuckLead

I really only like two Glocks, the 23 and 31, although I am getting interested in the 34 also.


----------



## Azkid53

*I Love My .357 Sig*

:smt071 I see buy the poll most people have a different view However the .357 Sig will out power and be more accurate than most large calibers but people feel it is to powerful (Almost same as .40 S & W) has 1 big drawback, ammo cost is higher (Less than 10MM though).I Kiss my Glock 33 good night every night.

:smt008 :smt039 :smt068


----------



## Vom Kriege

I very much like the G19, and I would like to add a G34, but if I were willing to add another caliber you can bet that it would be a .357 Sig.


----------



## the boogey man

:smt068 G-30 THE BADEST MOFO IN THE LAND:smt068


----------



## scooter

I still dont see why they dont just call them the G-3, -4, -5, and g-6 for the 3,4,5,and 6inch barrels, Other than that I SEE no difference between them???:mrgreen:


----------



## GeorgiaGlocker

I have two 9 mils, but looking at a 23.


----------



## XD-45

That's easy. model 34 9mm


----------



## ffcracker

I have been a .40 fan for years but my fav changed the day I bought a 10mm.


----------



## LegionnaireZ

Ok... question... 

i went to the local gun range today, and took a good look at the various glocks they had in their display case. To me they all looked the same... they all are a boxy plastic grip with a boxy slide sitting low on the frame... infact the guy at the counter also took a quick couple of seconds to remind/educate us on a good grip technique to avoid getting cut/smashed or otherwise damaged by the slide during action...

so my question is the same as the one above, what significant differences are there between models... i tried out a G17 today and liked it quite a bit, but didn't care to try out all the rest seeing how that could get costly very quick...

I ask cause my father was there too and tried it, and liked it more so than my P99... it was the QA as opposed to AS for my P99...

All comments are appreciated...


----------



## Shipwreck

They are all shaped the same. There are different sizes, and different calibers. 

9mm, 45, 10mm, 40 cal, 357 sig and 45 GAP. Different sizes for each. Essentially, that is the only difference.

I have owned a G17, 19, 26 and 34. I only have a G34 now. It is my fav Glock out of all the models. It comes with an option of getting one with a lighter trigger pull, and has an extended mag and slide release. With the lighter trigger, I don't shoot low and to the left like I have always done with all prev Glocks I have ever shot.


----------



## ffcracker

The 26, 27, 28, 33 and 39 all have the same size frame.
The 19, 23, 25, 32 and 38 all have the same size frame. 
The 17, 17L, 18, 22, 24, 31, 34, 35 and 37 all have the same size frame. 
The 20 and 21 have the same size frame.
The 29 and 30 have the same size frame.
The 36 has a frame all to itself. 

I think thats it - 6 sizes of frames for the entire line of pistols.


----------



## hk_rebel

10MM


----------



## Charlie

hk_rebel said:


> 10MM


Obviously you know what you're talkin' about. :mrgreen: 10 rocks.........I'll have to pick up another G20, or a new Dan Wesson, or a Smith........or whatever!!!!!


----------



## spacedoggy

I'd have to say the 9mm because I have loved my G17 generation one. I've had it for over 20 some years and still love shooting it.


----------



## Spenser

I like the 17 for originality, and the 19 and 26. 9mm all the way. I've had others, including a .357 SIG that I hated. 

The 34 shoots great, though. Can't ask for a better Glock trigger.


----------



## Spenser

LegionnaireZ said:


> Ok... question...
> 
> i went to the local gun range today, and took a good look at the various glocks they had in their display case. To me they all looked the same... they all are a boxy plastic grip with a boxy slide sitting low on the frame... infact the guy at the counter also took a quick couple of seconds to remind/educate us on a good grip technique to avoid getting cut/smashed or otherwise damaged by the slide during action...
> 
> so my question is the same as the one above, what significant differences are there between models... i tried out a G17 today and liked it quite a bit, but didn't care to try out all the rest seeing how that could get costly very quick...
> 
> I ask cause my father was there too and tried it, and liked it more so than my P99... it was the QA as opposed to AS for my P99...
> 
> All comments are appreciated...


I think that's the genius of Glock. The same practicality all the way through the entire pistol line. You don't have to learn a new operating system. The length of slide and grip, as well as slide thickness, seems to be the only significant difference in most of them.

I think different calibers recoil differently in certain guns, so that might make a difference to you. I can't stand .357 SIG in a Glock, for instance. On the other hand, 10mm handles rather pleasantly in Glock, don't ask me why.

The 34 and its ilk are Glock's more or less competition gun. They have a few more bells and whistles, but nothing major except a lighter stock trigger.

That's my opinion.:smt171


----------



## martial_field

9mm in the form of the best gun for the money - the G34


----------



## kenjihara

*The numerical designations of Glock Pistols*



scooter said:


> I still dont see why they dont just call them the G-3, -4, -5, and g-6 for the 3,4,5,and 6inch barrels, Other than that I SEE no difference between them???:mrgreen:


Scooter, It is my understanding that Glock pistols bear a numerical designation referring to the patent Gaston Glock received for each pistol. Thus, the Glock 17 was named for his seventeeth patent. Gaston holds numerous patents for things like tenifer and 'polymer two'.


----------



## TJCombo

I've had a 23/gen 2 frame since '95 and I like the .40, it's a nice round IMO. I'll admit that I got the weapon because of the hype about the .40 round and I wanted to see what all the fuss was about. I quickly returned to the .45ACP. Hands down my favorite handgun round. I went back to spending my time with my 1911's. I put the Glock in it's plastic box and it sat. Well, last year I decided to bring it to the range because a friend of mine-new shooter, was asking alot about Glock handguns. Well after shooting it that day, I was newly enamored with it's beautiful simplicity and pure function. A true bare bones combat handgun. I quickly aquired a G30 in .45 and now my 1911's are getting their rest. I love Glock.


----------



## Glockamania®

Looks like the .40 caliber wins!


----------



## OD GASTON

I'd have to say the G21. Just because the recoil is so smooth.


----------



## HotRod9mm

This poll is VERY bias! I can't check all the calibers???? Besides you did not list the .380? :mrgreen:


----------



## kenjihara

I think I like the Glock 23 the best. .40 S&W is potent and shootable. The Glock 23 has a good balance between capacity and concealability. I like the Glock 19 also, but I'd sacrifice two rounds to have .40 S&W instead of 9mm.


----------



## bpranney

I got a G19 and I love it to death. It easy to cary since it is compact, and all Glocks are easy to firled stirp for the necessary cleaning required.


----------



## mossy500camo

G17 Rule the Roost!:smt023


----------



## mw1311

lol @ 45 GAP Stats, Gaston must have had a brainfart when he came up with this.:nutkick:


----------



## Sean

I own a Glock in all available calibers EXCEPT the .380acp which isn't available to civvies here.

My FAVORITE caliber is 9mm. I own Hi Powers, 1911's and even a Smith & Wesson Mod 547 revolver in 9mm.

Why is the 9mm my favorite?

INEXPENSIVE to shoot, reload, and practice with. Let's face it...a 9mm+P+ is a damned effective anti-goblin round. I have zero problem packin' a 9. BUT...like all true southwestern gentleman...I carry a .45ACP as a defense round.

My usual choice in a carry caliber is .45acp in a Glock 30 platform.

But I also am having a love affair with the 45GAP in the Model 37, and 39. I like that frame size. Once I get off my lazy butt and install my night sights...I may carry the 39.


----------



## Sean

spacedoggy said:


> I'd have to say the 9mm because I have loved my G17 generation one. I've had it for over 20 some years and still love shooting it.


You're a bad bad man...I kick myself for EVER letting my 1st Gen 17 go. Shame on you!


----------



## Spartan

357 Sig, please.


----------



## bpranney

I've only owned 1 Glock and it is the 19, still have it as me primary carry gun. So for me it's gonna be 9mm


----------



## iluvmyg17

Another vote for 357SIG.


----------



## HotRod9mm

Sean said:


> I own a Glock in all available calibers EXCEPT the .380acp...


Kinda sucks... :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

Glocks are my all time favorite handguns, and 9mm is the only caliber I shoot. I've owned 1911s, .40 cal handguns, and I despise shooting those calibers as opposed to 9mm. I've owned dozens of different 9mm handguns, and some magnum revolvers, and for my money my Glock 19 beats them all.

I can pick up any Glock on the planet at any caliber and shoot it exactly the same way. I love that uniformity in a weapon.


----------



## LAK Supply

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry, U are the only 1


Not true! Another sick 10-head here!


----------



## HotRod9mm

LAK Supply said:


> Not true! Another sick 10-head here!












I got one too... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sean

HotRod9mm said:


> Kinda sucks... :mrgreen:


Nice...though, I didn't say I *wanted* one. :smt023

Though, it would be nice to have for the sake of having the whole family.


----------



## LAK Supply

Sean said:


> Nice...though, I didn't say I *wanted* one. :smt023
> 
> Though, it would be nice to have for the sake of having the whole family.


Hey! Where you get that?! I want one!:smt076


----------



## hedgehorn

+1 for the G30 :smt023


----------



## Wiseguy Paulie

45 ACP:smt023


----------



## Queeqeg

I ordered a Glock 26 9mm for concealed carry :smt023


----------



## Desertrat

I only have one, and it is a 9mm. But 9mm is my favorite all time caliber, anyway.:smt1099


----------



## Arkan

I hope to acquire a G17 in a week.


----------



## duck!

The G17 second gen is one of the finest handguns ever made. It is pure function and it does it's job well. Ok, it's not a Henry Moore sculpture... but function has it's own beauty.


----------



## stormbringerr

ive never even fired a glock,although the 40cal glock 27 looks interesting,i would like to try it out.


----------



## Ender

40, G22 with a 357 dropin for those days when I feel the need for velocity. :mrgreen:

Ender

**************************
G22, with a a hot swap to a 31
Ruger security 6 357 mag
More to come.....


----------



## Ender

duck! said:


> The G17 second gen is one of the finest handguns ever made. It is pure function and it does it's job well. Ok, it's not a Henry Moore sculpture... but function has it's own beauty.


I don't know, functionality == beauty in my book, and that puts the Glock way up there.

Ender

**************************
G22, with a hot swap to a 31
Ruger security 6 357 mag
More to come.....


----------



## JimmySays

I have a .400 Cor-Bon barrel with a 2 port comp for my G21, also have .357 SIG barrel for my G22, but I chose .40 S&W because it shoots so sweet in my G35.:shock:


----------



## drummin man 627

You Glock-a-maniacs are driving me crazy. I'm going to have to break down and rent one to find out what you're all raving about.


----------



## DDrag50

Mine are both .45's, a G21 for fun, and a G30 carry.

Had a G26 and G23.


----------



## Baldy

Welcome MrDDrag50. Glad to see you here. Sorry if I missed your new guy post if you put one up. Ya got to give me a break as I am old and slow. Anyway jump in and enjoy. Some good pictures of Glocks around here.


----------



## DDrag50

Baldy said:


> Welcome MrDDrag50. Glad to see you here. Sorry if I missed your new guy post if you put one up. Ya got to give me a break as I am old and slow. Anyway jump in and enjoy. Some good pictures of Glocks around here.


Hi Baldy, I followed your link and came on over and I'm glad I did, It's a very nice Forum :smt023. Well done!


----------



## drummin man 627

Howdy there DDrag50. Always glad to see another Floridian come aboard. Jump in. Enjoy.


----------



## rmglock22

*its g22*

Since i have only one glock, G22. its 40!:anim_lol:


----------



## sfmittels

It's a G23 in .40 S&W, with weapon light and lasermax, that guards my family at night. 'Nuff said.


----------



## stormbringerr

my favorite glock cal. is none


----------



## DaveShooter

*9mm alright!!!!*



Sean said:


> I own a Glock in all available calibers EXCEPT the .380acp which isn't available to civvies here.
> 
> My FAVORITE caliber is 9mm. I own Hi Powers, 1911's and even a Smith & Wesson Mod 547 revolver in 9mm.
> 
> Why is the 9mm my favorite?
> 
> INEXPENSIVE to shoot, reload, and practice with. Let's face it...a 9mm+P+ is a damned effective anti-goblin round. I have zero problem packin' a 9. BUT...like all true southwestern gentleman...I carry a .45ACP as a defense round.
> 
> My usual choice in a carry caliber is .45acp in a Glock 30 platform.
> 
> But I also am having a love affair with the 45GAP in the Model 37, and 39. I like that frame size. Once I get off my lazy butt and install my night sights...I may carry the 39.


 Man I 'm with you all I love my new g19 along with my makarov e.ger yes i also will take the 45 for self defense. Your right some of the 9,s are hot hot hot. eaiser to get a 2nd shot if need be so plus add a 31 or 32 glock mag and you got an uzi in a glock. Amen Amen!!!!
DaveShooter:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## ki4dmh

I like the G-21.
Scott


----------



## CHRGDGS

I currently own the G19, and soon will have the 26, and 30. So I voted for 9mm so far :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass

*45 acp*

~ a 21 works well for me ...


----------



## Charlie

very............very............nice! :smt033


----------



## spacedoggy

They haven't made mine yet. It's the G-21 but it's the same size as the 4" XD 45. Then I want the G-21 compact single stack that holds 6 45 acp with a 3.? barrel. They need to think thin on the hardware not the bullets


----------



## Rustycompass

*Like the way ya think ...*



spacedoggy said:


> I want the G-21 compact single stack that holds 6 45 acp with a 3.? barrel. They need to think thin on the hardware not the bullets


~ would be very interesting. I would really like to see that.


----------



## Tactical Tom

I love my G19 & my next Glock will be the G17


----------



## super64

I love the glock 9mm pistols. I don't feel a need to go any higher caliber than that.


----------



## Charlie

I like 9mm but I'm still votin' for the 10mm just for the pure awesome firepower!! rayer::smt068


----------



## lazyman

my new g17 is definatly my favorite and i haven't even fired it yet!!! sob,sob, its too cold out!


----------



## sbc_pd10

I had a Glock 32C and it was by far the most reliable and accurate handgun I have ever owned. I wish now I had never sold it but I will probably buy a 31 or 22 sometime in the next year.


----------



## hideit

for power and size the 45gap is the perfect gun for ccw

i wish this was a more favorite caliber

HOWEVER if the kahr pm 45 is super reliable then IMO it would be the king of the ccw

Thoughts?


----------



## hideit

maybe the perfect glock hasn't been made yet...

how many would buy a single stack 45 with the barrell length of 5.3" like the model 34


----------



## BeachBum

Now you're talking, hideit! While I'm not much of a Glock fan, a single stack 45 with a 5.3" barrel is something I would be interested in.


----------



## hideit

after talking to the originator of this thread, i took the top favorite calibers and then listed them by model 
there are 12 options as a max in a poll so with the top i was able to list 11 models 
therefore this thread is continued as FAV GLOCK 2

hope to see a lot of votes as this thread has been open for 18 months now


----------



## pulings

G 18 anyone ?


----------



## glock27bill

I've got 3 Glocks, all 40s.


----------



## Ram Rod

I choose the 40 cal. My G27 is my favorite carry Glock.


----------



## The Hillbilly

Gotta go with my Baby Glock. The .357 sig has more than enough stopping power for my needs. Lets just hope I have to NEVER test that situation.


----------



## rudy

this is my baby


----------



## augmister

*Baby 9MM*

Just bought my first Glock last week... G-26 with the mag extender and and extra extended mag. We have a 7 day wait so I get to take it home next week. Plan to CCW and with +P+, tiss all the stopping pow-ah I need. 
Calibers are like penises... it's all about placement, not size.......


----------



## JohnnyFlake

40 cal. all the way! Medium size weapon, easy to shoot and plenty of power. What more can you ask for?

Johnny


----------



## florida1098

G27 makes a good ccw as well as a home defense weapon.
Thousands of Police dept's have tested and retested the 40 round and It appears to be a great all around caliber.


----------



## warrior9504

I LOVE my G19. Great little gun. I just sent it off to have the grip reduced and chopped though....I'm a little nervous but excited too. Should be even more concealable!!!


----------



## Baldy

Shot my frist Glock about 3 weeks ago. It was a model 19 and I think I might get one later on. I got a M&P 9 and a Sigma .40ve but they don't feel the same as the Glock. I think it will make a good light packing pistol.:mrgreen:


----------



## txpete

G-26 9mm 10 rd of 9mm in a very small package.


----------



## Playboy Penguin

*I voted for 10mm, but...*

...it was really close between that and the .357sig caliber.

I only have two Glocks, the G33 and G29, so I really do not have a lot to choose from. I used to have a G26 but traded it towards the G33.

I really do like the .357sig round. I think it is an excellent all-around performer and a great carry caliber, but I am quite smitten with the 10mm at the moment. I bought my first one last week and I was super-duper impressed.


----------



## Water-Man

.45 Gap


----------



## Old Padawan

Azkid53 said:


> :smt071 I see buy the poll most people have a different view However the .357 Sig will out power and be more accurate than most large calibers but people feel it is to powerful (Almost same as .40 S & W) has 1 big drawback, ammo cost is higher (Less than 10MM though).I Kiss my Glock 33 good night every night.
> 
> :smt008 :smt039 :smt068


Two things come to mind.
1	GET A GIRLFRIEND (even if you have to blow her up). It is wrong to kiss your gun goodnight.

2. Are you aware that the caliber or the barell length of your Glock does not determine accuracy? It's the shooter.


----------



## motymmot

Last week it was the G27. Today it is the G30SF.


----------



## jdonovannavy

9mm


----------



## toolboxluis

9mm we have two glock 19 i have try other glocks but i prefer that one model 
so dose my wife :numbchuck::smt023:smt023


----------



## wjh2657

Glock 23. When I chose a Glock I wanted something far more powerful than my .38 snubbies but still small enough to EDC. I have ordered the Advantage Arms .22 upper for it and the NY1 trigger spring. It is strictly a SD EDC gun and I am used to a long hard trigger pull. My other EDCs are S&W64Xs with DAO. I practice a lot (reason for AA .22 upper) and feel comfortable with the harder trigger pull. Gives me a margin of safety from NDs too.


----------



## BigMatt

I voted for the .45 GAP just vbecause I bought one today, it is my first Auto handgun... I have always had revolvers But my cousin who is a state trooper said to go with the G-37 45 GAP, I hope it is a good choice


----------



## hideit

the 45gap is a good gun
there are now 3 or 4 state police and city police using them
probably becuase of incentivies from Glock

just order your ammo online and buy in quantities
it has just been one of those things that dealers don't want to handle another caliber in their shop

the glock 45acp's just don't feel good in almost everybody's hands
but a 45 cal with equal ballistics in a 9mm frame is a wonderful combination


----------



## leftseat

Real men shoot 40 cal. G23


----------



## lostsoul

For play,9mm.-for real-10mm.:smt023


----------



## Double0

Steel guns = .45
Plastic = 9mm


----------



## crinko

Im gonna go with the 10mm


----------



## qswdef

Glock 20 (10mm)


----------



## johndl58

Wow, all these posts and I'm not sure I saw one 22 mentioned. Not to hijack, but whats up with that?


----------



## cobra4246

9MM 
Glock19 of course


----------



## Brevard

johndl58 said:


> Wow, all these posts and I'm not sure I saw one 22 mentioned. Not to hijack, but whats up with that?


Probably because of the length. The 23 is just alittle smaller and still offers the same control. 22 isnt bad just the 23 tends to be slightly better. At least from what I have heard


----------



## shooting4pizza

*Glocks I "rate" them as follows:*

I own each of the following Glocks and "rate" them as follows:

9MM - G17L Excellent range accuracy
9MM - G19 Best conceal carry on the planet (for my wife) loaded with Federal Classic LE +P+ 9BPLE

45ACP - G21SF w/ TLR-2 Light & Laser The greeting committee for those unexpected guest that go bump in the night

40 S&W - G23 Best Conceal Carry on the planet (for me) loaded with Remington Golden Sabor G S40SWA

357 SIG - G31 Self Defense (in the car) where penetration might become necessary


----------



## johndl58

Thanks for the reply, point well taken.


Brevard said:


> Probably because of the length. The 23 is just alittle smaller and still offers the same control. 22 isnt bad just the 23 tends to be slightly better. At least from what I have heard


----------



## mikesommer

sfmittels said:


> It's a G23 in .40 S&W, with weapon light and lasermax, that guards my family at night. 'Nuff said.


+1 Thats my story tooo


----------



## BigSkiff

I've got three Glocks -

G21
G17
G34

Two nines and a .45. 

I voted 9mm but I like my .45 just as much.


----------



## biohazurd

Well my favorite glock is the model 21 .45, great gun for Carry. So .45 would be my favorite. But 9mm is also a great glock round. Also if you ever get a chance to shoot a 10mm glock do it its a real blast too.


----------



## G2740

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I was gonna list every model, but the poll is limited to 12 options... So, I had to go w/ calibers


My only purpose for a handgun is concealed carry...for the most power to weight and size ratio, my choice would be, and in fact is, the Glock 27.


----------



## mikecu

.40


----------



## DEVILDOG24

10mm


----------



## Thewrench1082

leftseat said:


> Real men shoot 40 cal. G23


+1 :smt082


----------



## Thewrench1082

DEVILDOG24 said:


> 10mm


it's a shame its so expensive. 10mm is a very good round, lots of stopping power:smt071


----------



## GunTech

*Glock 23*

There are many other pistols I value and enjoy, but this one has become a part of my anatomy!


----------



## thearistocrate

26. Its my baby and my very first gun! It could change when I get a model chambered in .357sig though.


----------



## SMann

The only one I currently have, 9mm.


----------



## Stolya

Azkid53 said:


> :smt071 I see buy the poll most people have a different view However the .357 Sig will out power and be more accurate than most large calibers but people feel it is to powerful (Almost same as .40 S & W) has 1 big drawback, ammo cost is higher (Less than 10MM though).I Kiss my Glock 33 good night every night.
> 
> :smt008 :smt039 :smt068


Well the first Glock I owned was a G22 old frame. Liked the gun other than how it punished me for any bad shooting posture. Sold that one due to the ex wanting me to. Wow one of the many reasons I have an ex.

Around here (Jax Area) .357 is now cheaper than .40 and almost as cheap as 9 mm. If you can't guess I just ordered a G32 

More in another post about that.


----------



## Freedom1911

I lean to the 9mm mostly because of the low cost. If 45acp were cheaper I would shoot it instead but price sets the caliber.
I also like full size frame guns so for me it is the G17 over the G19.


----------



## gunnerboy

I have a g35, but i likr the 357sig round.
the 40cal gives me options to go 9mm or 357sig.
I enjoy all three. standard is my 40 cause is typical among most law enforcment here in San Antonio,Tx.
9mm for cheap shooting and the 357sig for pure energy of it all.
I was gonna get the g31, 357sig but when i found out about the 40.cal and the options i had. It was a no brainer....


----------



## imager67

My Glock 30 is a monster. Low recoil, accurate, and reliable. The 45 round has always been my favorite. I like shooting my G26 too but the call of the 45 wins out every time.


----------



## Zertek

for me 26 and 19


----------



## bigben09

love the way the 9mm handles


----------



## SlickRick

I have the following Glocks 17,19,22,23,27,21SFand35. I enjoy all very much and to rate one above all is difficult, but I would say the 19 with the 23 second and the 35 third. With me they were neck and neck and I plan on buying a 34 next! I carry +p+127 hydroshok in the 19 for confidence.


----------



## oak1971

G17 in 9mm. It will make you just as dead as any other caliber for less money.


----------



## VasSigmeister

I have only shot the G17, so I picked 9mm


----------



## VietVet68

Baldy said:


> I have never shot a Glock. I had a few in hand but that's all.


Do yourself a big favor. Go to the range and sign up to rent a Glock 19. Just give it a try.
Jack


----------



## novacody78

Glock 26


----------



## cougartex

G34


----------



## jessemachone

I have two Glock 9mm's but I'd take one in any caliber if it were given to me


----------



## XD GLOCKer

Hmm, I always believed (after 2003) that the only GLOCK caliber was 45G.A.P.

Oh man I can be funny sometimes too........


----------



## Wake County Glockman

_*9MM best bang for the buck*_


----------



## austin88

i vote 9mm. i've shot a few 19's and my 26 quite a bit plus it's cheap. i would take and caliber glock


----------



## mike.45px4

Charlie said:


> rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 10MM


10mm


----------



## barstoolguru

I have a G23 and was on the fence about getting a conversion barrel from lone wolf. Went to the gun store and groped a G26 and fell in love all over again. I could not stop thinking about it; the balance and the way it fit in the palm of my hand with such a short grip was impressive. Needless to say I went back and gave it a home.


----------



## MikeyMike

I have the 23 myself; love it and I HATED Glocks prior to owning this one. I've since picked up the 9mm conversion barrel and a G19 mag, and I picked up an OEM G32 barrel that drops right in the 23, giving me a .357 Sig and using the 23 mags, so essentially 3 pistols for the price of one: 9mm, .40S&W and .357 Sig.


----------



## Twomill

New to forum, but I am amazed by the number of people who do not carry glocks, when you truly compare them to the others and the way they shoot. Oh, I carry the g30 since 99, just got a g30sf. It shoots the same but I had to get one. Also have a 17, 26, 21 & 33.


----------



## berettatoter

I had to go with the G30 for my first choice. My second choice would be the G19.


----------



## dman

It's the one I can most afford to shoot so that alone makes it my fav.


----------



## jdw68

I prefer a glock in 9mm, just because the 9mm is the most superior of all defensive cartridges. :mrgreen:


----------



## SteveC

My G19 is my gun. Everything else is a toy.


----------



## FNISHR

I've really enjoyed my G17 for quite a while now. My recently acquired G21 is a keeper too, I think.


----------



## Grim

Old Padawan said:


> Two things come to mind.
> 1	GET A GIRLFRIEND (even if you have to blow her up). It is wrong to kiss your gun goodnight.
> 
> 2. Are you aware that the caliber or the barell length of your Glock does not determine accuracy? It's the shooter.


I disagree with #2. Caliber and barrel length have EVERYTHING to do with accuracy. The longer the distance, the more caliber and barrel length come into play.

http://www.10mm-firearms.com/


----------



## Easy_CZ

Shipwreck said:


> What is your fav Glock caliber?


Favorite "Glock caliber"? I'm a fan of .357 Sig, but only in Glock caliber. It sucks in HKs and Sigs. ;P (Sarcasm on)


----------



## shaolin

Glock 19 9mm is my favorite


----------



## Ricky59

G 19 is the best all round handgun..


----------



## dman

No fair , I couldn't vote.! I like my G-20, but I carry my G30 and shoot my G-17 the most !


----------



## Huckleberry44

I have a Glock 30 Gen 3 (Compact .45 ACP) and absolutely LOVE it. I shoot it as well as I shoot my Kimber Custom Shop Pro CDP and my Colt National Match. Makes no sense, but I attribute it to just the comfort I feel with it. It's certainly a psychological thing, I believe.

I have a brand new Glock 22 Gen 3 (.40 S&W Full Size) that I am really not liking. I am all over the place with that thing. My favorite round is the .45 ACP and I love the .40 S&W as well. I have a Browning Hi-Power .40 S&W that shoots like a freakin' Cadillac and I can dot the Is with it. Have no clue as of yet what it is, but I've only put a few rounds through it. Bought the G22 brand new and bought the G30 used.

I am really wanting a G20 in 10mm and am planning on a drop-in G31 (.357 SIG) barrel for the G22. 

Anyway, I don't know if I'll ever find one I feel more at home with than that little G30. I have grown up around guns and shooting all my life and one thing I know is that some guns have an advantage over others as they just feel right. It's something that's always held true for me.


----------



## Jlock

Glock 21 gen 4, the thing shoots like a laser, its as accurate as my Springer 1911 TRP and more fun to shoot!


----------



## Popeye

Before retiring LE, I was always issued Glocks. My favorite became the .40 once I saw what it could do (a double tap at 8 feet) and it looked like 2 cans of vegetable soup came out of the back of the perp, that was the G22, but my favorite became the G23.

Now that I'm retired, I switched over to 1911 Colts, mostly. But, I still know Glocks are the most reliable, fewest parts, 5.5 lb trigger, super service, accurate...


----------



## filthyphil

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry, U are the only 1


Nope


----------



## docrocket1967

This was a hard choice.....but if I was Batman and I had to choose a Glock I have shot or owned I would have to choose the Glock 23C i got. I just like the flashlight lol jk


----------



## Charliefox

9mm packed into a Glock 19:mrgreen:


----------



## BigCityChief

.45 ACP - love my Glock 36.


----------



## Pugster

Own 3. Like every one of them.


----------



## yardbird

Glock 20 Gen4 10mm, try finding a better priced, readily available, more reliable 10mm


----------



## 45BBH

Overall the .40 cal. It's in a good size platform, has very good capacity and works for a variety of tasks. Great bullet selection so it makes a top choice for home defense with moderate recoil, and loaded right can make a good woods gun for deer and hogs. My favorite overall model is the G23, I can run a 180gr HST for concealed carry or home defense, or handload a 180gr XTP to 1200 fps in it for the woods, and in a longer barrel G35 that load can break 1,300 fps easy, which is square in 10mm territory.

I've owned every caliber Glock (9mm, 357 Sig, .40, 10mm and .45 ACP and even a GAP) and really, I like them all! My second favorite, is the Gen4 G21, it's a close second to the G23.


----------



## tigerforlife

The 9mm generation 3 glock 19 with a ss stormlake barrel and USA sprinco recoil spring and recoil reducing guide rod makes this handgun operator very accurate.Hooah!!!


----------



## GCBHM

Glock 19 Gen4 with Hornady Critical Duty.


----------



## Lee Hunter

My concealed carry pistols are currently all 9x19. But none of them are Glocks. However, I do own a Ruger SR40 that I really like. And I just purchased a Glock 35 G4, which is my first Glock pistol. I like it so well, I intend to purchase a Glock 19 G4 in the near future.

For concealed carry, I'll stick with 9x19. I'll continue to use the .40 in full size pistols that I'll reserve for OC, the range, or home defense.


----------



## dirtybird

G19


Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------



## Garyshome

G 23!


----------



## drkhero

Glock 26 is my favorite


----------



## Lee Hunter

I prefer my G35/G4 for longer range shooting, and OC. And I prefer my G23/G4 for closer range shooting, and CC.

Once I convinced my wife to shoot both of my Glock pistols, she bought a G19/G4, and has been happily sending bullets downrange ever since.

We hardly ever shoot our other pistols since we became Glockaholics.


----------



## GCBHM

It is hard to go back. I carry the Glock 19 Gen4, and love it. I'm more comfortable with a Gen4 Glock than any other pistol.


----------



## Lee Hunter

GCBHM said:


> It is hard to go back. I carry the Glock 19 Gen4, and love it. I'm more comfortable with a Gen4 Glock than any other pistol.



Come on. Admit it now. You're a Glockaholic too. :mrgreen:

My wife and I are anxiously awaiting the arrival of two LW ported barrels we ordered to use on the range.


----------



## GCBHM

Oh I'm all in. I three! The Glock 17/19 Gen4 and the Glock 42. I also have a CZ-75B and the new HK VP9, but I'm still a Glock fan. I'll get the Glock 41 soon, and probably a G22 and the 19 in FDE. They're just hard to beat. In fact, nothing can beat a Glock. Others may prefer to carry another brand, but there isn't anything made that "beats" the Glock. Price, quality, reliability, safety, accuracy, and sheer simplicity. Nothing beats it.


----------



## Scorpion8

Shipwreck said:


> What is your fav Glock caliber?


9mm. I've owned two Glock 17's and the best thing about those is I was able to trade them in on better guns.


----------



## GCBHM

You mean better for you. There aren't any "better" guns, just more preferential models.


----------



## shift1

I have owned almost 80% of all glocks made since 1991 when I got my first model 19 but to date I have a gen 4 model 21 and 17 and they by far are the best yet especially the 17!!


----------



## VitalStatistic

My favorite two calibers would have to be .45 and .40. Like them both. But have another question - just found out this weekend when a young man - who looked very much like a gang banger - was renting a Glock 17 at the range and asked if it was configured for full auto. Have to say, I was a little concerned, surprised, and finally, intrigued. Wasn't aware that Glock had taken this route, but should have known the capability existed. I have fired a full-auto Beretta when I visited their Italian factory several years ago. It was cool in theory, but in practice, but found it totally impractical and absolutely uncontrollable. Saw a youtube of a young man shooting a 10mm on full auto - almost knocked him down. Hearing this discussion from this particular young man, actually unsettled me. Did a bit of research and found that the conversion isn't very complex and can be done rather quickly. Not sure I understand the utility of this conversion, or the need. Interested in what others think.


----------



## Darthvader

40 caliber is my favorite.


----------



## Kennydale

I rented a G23 gen3 and didn't really like shooting it. It was no where as easy as my Ruger SR40C.... However I bought a G19 gen4 and love shooting that. Using it for NRA Marksmanship course. Will start carrying it in rotation as soon as holster arrives.


----------



## Bisley

My favorite is still the G-20.

The G-20 was designed specifically for the 10mm chambering, and I like 10mm for a 'woods gun.' While not a huge Glock fan, their durability and accuracy are undeniable, and those are the two things I wanted, in this case. I have consistently hit smallish targets beyond 50 yards with this pistol, and even though it feels like holding a 2x4 block of wood, I shoot it as well as I shoot some of my favorite pistols, maybe even better.


----------



## Goldwing

I can't say that I've shot more than the 9mm and the .45. My 9mm was very accurate and easy to shoot. My G21 is like the big brother to the 9mm so that has to be my favorite.
Goldwing


----------



## BigCityChief

Hmmmm.... I love them all, maybe the G36 is my favorite, or the G29SF, or the G23, or the G30S, or the G42. Did I say I love them all?


----------



## Thateus

VitalStatistic said:


> But have another question - just found out this weekend when a young man - who looked very much like a gang banger - was renting a Glock 17 at the range and asked if it was configured for full auto. Have to say, I was a little concerned, surprised, and finally, intrigued. Wasn't aware that Glock had taken this route, but should have known the capability existed.


You make it sound or imply that Glock is somehow promoting their firearms to gangs. You scared to be associated by that ?
Where ya been brother, Glock is cult status and the bangers love the 'bling' you know what I mean. That side ways shoot was pimp in the movies with a Glock.
Anyway don't worry about it. They ain't buying 'em there stealing them. They are still all about cheap.


----------



## rdawg1951

9mm


----------



## Shipwreck

I will tell ya that I've rented the new Glock 41 - I am pretty impressed, and I don't really even care for Glocks much anymore.... It is tempting to get one


----------



## BigCityChief

Shipwreck said:


> I will tell ya that I've rented the new Glock 41 - I am pretty impressed, and I don't really even care for Glocks much anymore.... It is tempting to get one


Shipwreck, the FORCE is at work within you!


----------



## just for fun

2400 said:


> Since I've only got 1 Glock that's an easy question. 40! :mrgreen:


Almost the same story! One glock in 357 flavor, but I did buy a 9 and a 40 conversion barrel for it. The 9 is mainly for the range (and it ain't nothing but FUN)! Should have made this glock a 40 YEARS ago! So many times over easier to reload (as in homemade bullets)and shoot.
From my prospective glock 40's started out on the wrong foot due to glock barrels. Still don't have the best rep.in the hood! Now that I installed a KKM barrel, it's the setup that stays in the gun. The 357 is such a pain in the hut to reload that barrel is now "resting" on the "someday" shelf. As in someday I'm going to take that setup to the range and see if the new (untried 20bls. SS guide rod makes any difference in the way it shoots. Way too many other projects to get to first. Right now loading "new", to me, powders in 9's to replace 231 and AA-7


----------



## desertman

I have a G26 .9mm, G23 .40 and a G30 .45ACP. I carry the G30.


----------



## Goldwing

Thateus said:


> You make it sound or imply that Glock is somehow promoting their firearms to gangs. You scared to be associated by that ?
> Where ya been brother, Glock is cult status and the bangers love the 'bling' you know what I mean. That side ways shoot was pimp in the movies with a Glock.
> Anyway don't worry about it. They ain't buying 'em there stealing them. They are still all about cheap.


You have spent way too much time eating generic cheetos and watching tv in your mommys basement. There was no implication about glock promoting their products to anyone, let alone gangs. Why would anyone be scared to be associated with a brand of gun? They are all designed to put lead on target.

GW

I hit auto restore on a quick reply and found this post that must be months old. I should have sent it to old Thateus when he could reply to it.:smt102


----------



## desertman

> Glock is cult status and the bangers love the 'bling' you know what I mean.


I do not see how anyone can associate a Glock with "bling". Maybe a fully engraved polished stainless or nickel plated semi auto with gold inlays and diamond encrusted grips.


----------



## dakota1911

I really like my Glock 36, although that is sort of a love it or hate it hand gun.


----------



## berettatoter

I like all of mine! :smt033


----------



## BigCityChief

^Me too - all 6 of 'em.^


----------



## Stengun

Howdy goldwing,



goldwing said:


> You have spent way too much time eating generic cheetos and watching tv in your mommys basement. There was no implication about glock promoting their products to anyone, let alone gangs. Why would anyone be scared to be associated with a brand of gun? They are all designed to put lead on target.
> 
> GW


It's not his mommy's basement, it's his "Command Post".

My fave Glock caliber? .40S&W. I own a G23 ( my EDC ) and a G35. I also own a G20 10mm, and a 40-9mm conversion barrel and a .22LR kit for my G23. In the past I have owned a G21 ( Confiscated by LEO after being used for SD and never returned.), a G21SF ( sold to fund kit car build ), G21 ( destroyed in house fire ) and a G19 ( I gave it to my kid for HD ).

Paul


----------



## P61BlackWidow

.45 GAP:smt021
GLOCK’s Hybrid .45 Auto Preferred by LAPD’s Elite


----------



## P61BlackWidow

*Love and a .45*

Agreed! Love my Glock 36!:smt168:smt082


----------



## Spike12

None.


----------



## pete77

don't see 380 as an option!! What's up with that?


----------



## VAMarine

pete77 said:


> don't see 380 as an option!! What's up with that?


The poll predates .380 as a Glock offering in the US.


----------



## lshooter

45 acp


----------



## joethebear

The black ones.


----------



## MoMan

joethebear said:


> The black ones.


OR the brown one :mrgreen::


----------



## boatdoc173

9mm usually the glock 19. I like the 34 most of the time but the 19 is my favorite glock(glocks are not our favorite gun BUT they are reliable for hd/sd) and we shoot them well


----------



## Heracles

G19 and G20 Gen 4


----------



## denner

Glock Fowty


----------



## Sarah_Jane

I keep seeing people put the Glock 26 against the Glock 19. I have to say that I love both guns but I'm torn, what do you guys think.


----------



## desertman

Sarah_Jane said:


> I keep seeing people put the Glock 26 against the Glock 19. I have to say that I love both guns but I'm torn, what do you guys think.


G26 because it is easier to conceal and will accept magazines from the G19 for increased capacity if that's what you want. Kinda' hard to "chop" the G19 after you buy it. You can also get a "pinky" extension for the G26 magazine if you find that the grip is too short. So you do have options for the G26. The G19? It is what it is.


----------



## Cait43




----------



## mdm357sig

Flashbang said:


> I've shot a lot of Glocks.... none more accurate than the G31!!!!!!:smt071


Agree all the 357 sig models / very underrated caliber more people should try it.


----------



## Craigh

Well as Glocks are for those who like the road less traveled, the rugged individualists, I have a Glock 19 sitting in the gunsafe.


----------



## Izzard

Its hard to pick a favorite Glock but the Glock 37 is up there because its the one I am using more frequently now.


----------



## TenMileHunter

I love my .40 cal but I love my .357 Sig even more.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## win231

Hard to say. I have one in all listed calibers except 10mm & 45 Gap. I stopped keeping track after I passed 18,000 rounds total. None have ever malfunctioned. The Mod. 21's grip is a bit large (it's the older model). The others fit me just right. I only competed with the Mod. 22.

I'm rather spoiled because they're all older Gen 3's. I keep hearing about problems people have with the Gen 4's - erratic ejection, malfunctions, finish wearing off, polymer cracking, etc. All the brass in mine eject in a neat little pile to the right rear.


----------



## Blackhawkman

9mm, 10mm, 45 acp.


----------



## BigCityChief

Larry Vickers Glock 17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnCEa

Glock 18 is the best


----------

